
Open 7400 Logic Competition: The BrainFuck Machine (2012) - ch
http://grapsus.net/74/
======
uniformlyrandom
I so wich they would call the language something else. It is a useful
construct, and using a name appropriate for a project by a 14-year old
diminishes it quite a bit.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate careful use of profanity as one of the
linguistic instruments, but this is tasteless and unnecessary.

~~~
ddingus
Oh man, I entirely disagree.

Sure, there are two forms of profanity, and I consider profanity as a part of
speech on par with other parts too:

One form is lazy, and it's there for shock value. It can be parsed by
subtracting it to see what value it really added to the expression.

The other form adds value.

Lazy profanity is largely useless. Value added profanity is quite useful, and
is a valid part of speech. There are good cases against that, but I really
won't validate them here.

The language is quite accurately described by brain fuck, and when "fuck" is
removed, it's not just shock value. In fact, it's a struggle to embody my
feelings about the language and reach the brevity and fidelity inherent in the
current name.

This isn't a disagreement worth a serious debate over, I suppose. It was worth
a brief counter point. By and large, profanity is OK. It's not gonna hurt
anyone, and this world does, in fact, contain ugly things, people, ideas,
etc... It only follows that we have ugly words for those things, and it's
really easy to purify some of what brings life, society, and the world overall
it's texture and richness, away.

Besides, one can drop an asterisk or two and get along with the current name
just fine.

~~~
trav4225
But "brainfAsteriskUck" doesn't quite roll off the tongue... ;-)

~~~
ddingus
Touche'

